# city chicken



## doda1996 (May 31, 2015)

I was thinking about smoking city chicken. is this like cooking chicken on skewers. How long would it take to cook.


----------



## gary s (May 31, 2015)

*Good evening and welcome to the forum, from a nice warm day here in East Texas. Lots of great people with tons of information on just about  everything.*

*Gary*


----------

